# Swirl removal by hand (Meguiars 2009 products)



## starvekos

I tried out the Meguiar's 2009 products on a 2005 Fiat Palio. I prepared 5 test spots and one control spot (no correction done on the control spot). Unfortunately poor lighting in the garage didn't allow me to capture the results more vividly.

Products on trial
ScratchX 2.0
M205 Ultra Finishing Polish
Ultimate Compound
SwirlX
Ultimate Quik Wax ("UQW")



















I included UQW after reading a few posts on Meguiar's Online that this spray wax has an ability of darkening paint and thus reducing the visibility of paint defects, which is ideal for enthusiasts that don't have access to polishing machines for swirl removal.

The car was washed with Gold Class shampoo, unfortunately I didn't have any clay with me to remove above surface contaminants. Products were applied using 5 microfiber applicator pads and buffed for 120 seconds per spot. These pads have more bite compared to the foam applicator pads and you can exert pressure using your palm instead of concentrating pressure on the fingertips. Excess product was removed with a two sided microfiber cloth, first sweep with the tight knit side and final buff with the plush side.

Here are pictures of swirls on the bonnet, products / applicator used and final pics. The final pictures below were taken after wiping the corrected areas with Meguiar's Glass Cleaner Concentrate (diluted 10:1) to remove any oil residue that may give the impression of holograms being present and filling rather than removing defects.

*Block 1 (M205 Ultra Finishing Polish) *




































*Block 2 (ScratchX 2.0)*




































*Block 3 (Ultimate Compound) *




































*Block 4 (SwirlX) *




































*Block 5 (UQW) *




































*Block 6 (Control spot) *









*Final thoughts*
While this was by no means a scientific test that can stand scrutiny of laboratory verification, I was impressed with the outcome from all the above tested products. Which one would I recommend? I would buy all of them with the exception of ScratchX 2.0. In my mind, ScratchX 2.0 is still a *spot treatment* product however its not superior to the other compounds / paint cleaners tested above.

M205 is a must have product if you have a polishing machine. I have tried it on my red VW Golf and I am worried that this product has nullified the need to use pure polishes and glazes prior to applying a LSP. Its works quickly to remove swirls (more in line with M80 Speed Glaze) but it leaves a refined and glossy finish. I doubt you will see much difference by applying a glaze on top of M205. M205 left a darker finish compared to other products tested above.

SwirlX produced a finish that was lot clearer compared to Ultimate Compound and ScratchX 2.0. The other two products left a slight trail which looks like holograming when viewed under a camera flash and the small halogen light on my SonyEricsson camera phone.

I also used these products on the rest of the car using a Makita BO6040 dual action polisher + Lake Country green CCS pads. There was considerably less dusting and longer work time compared to M105 Ultra Cut Compound (the non dual action polisher compatible version). This was topped with M21 Synthetic Sealant 2.0 and followed up with UQW to remove dust and overspray from the M40 Vinyl and Rubber dressing applied on plastics.


----------



## Dave KG

Very nice review and good looking results from the products there, just goes to show what is possible by hand if the products are worked correctly. 

Cant wait for #205 to be available over in the UK! Definitely for me it has the ability to better 85RD, matching is super sharp finishing abilities with slightly shorter work times and more consistently reliable in varying conditions...


----------



## wstrain87

Thanks for that. Me thinks I will be buying some M205. Should do the business with me G220. Sometimes the less scientific tests are better - easier to understand. At the end of the day, I just want to know if a product actually does what it says on the tin. I don't need to understand how.


----------



## VIPER

What a superb test, mate - excellent :thumb: :thumb: 

Really interesting results and all products really seem to have had a great effect. I think a lot of members will really find this thread very usefull.

Thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## Archway

good results there mate , im impressed !:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro

Currently I use Lime Prime for this type of thing. SwirlX sounds like a good product, do you know how this would compare? How was it use, was it easy, did you have to buff alot?


----------



## ahaydock

Excellent test - thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## BigNorm

*Have them products completly removed the swirls or have they just masked them?*


----------



## Epoch

GReat test and pictoral write up

I can't wait to try M205 myself, after rating M105 so much


----------



## msherry21

Great thread!

It might be helpful to advise other readers how you actually polished by hand? Horizontal and vertical motion with microfibre pad, then a quick buff off with a deep pile micro fibre cloth?

Or did you put more into it?

cheers,

Michael.


----------



## Mr Face

Most excellent, informative quicky and I think you have put M205 on a lot of peoples shopping list. 

Thank you !!


----------



## starvekos

Blazebro said:


> Currently I use Lime Prime for this type of thing. SwirlX sounds like a good product, do you know how this would compare? How was it use, was it easy, did you have to buff alot?


I haven't used Lime Prime before however I have used the Werkstat Prime products (Strong, Acrylic and Carnauba) and SwirlX was definitely more effective at swirl and scratch removal. Product was not as difficult to apply as say ScratchX (comment below) however it requires effort to remove scratches by hand regardless of product used.

ScratchX 2.0 was my least favourite product here. It's still a spot repair product so its not as user friendly, it dries up too quickly even on a small test spot.


----------



## starvekos

msherry21 said:


> Great thread!
> 
> It might be helpful to advise other readers how you actually polished by hand? Horizontal and vertical motion with microfibre pad, then a quick buff off with a deep pile micro fibre cloth?
> 
> Or did you put more into it?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Michael.


Thanks Mike

I worked all products using horizontal and vertical motions trying by all means to apply pressure through the palm rather than fingers. As soon as the stopwatch ticked 2 minutes, I removed the remaining residue using a blue double sided microfiber towel.


----------



## VIPER

Sounds like a very good technique to use to allow all products a level playing field and thereby adding to the quality of the resulting comparisons. 

I always recommend hand polishing with products such as these, and also AIOs like SRP to use a Microfibre pad for at least the initial application, and then change to a foam pad for subsequent applications if more is needed from glazing / filling properties rather than correction.


----------



## colarado red

good results:thumb:


----------



## Gandi

I like the look of those pads aswell, what ones are they?


----------



## GaryF1

I was just about to post a thread asking about SwirlX, thanks for the post! 

Think i'll be added SwirlX into my March product list haha


----------



## Guest

Hi Starvekos,

I am probably a bit behind on this so sorry if it has since been confirmed but a month or so there was speculation whether the "Ultimate Compound" contains fillers, could you (or anyone else!) confirm for us whether it does?

Thanks


----------



## Planet Man

Top work mate:thumb:

Thanks for taking the time out to undertake the tests and post the results.


----------



## starvekos

G220 said:


> Hi Starvekos,
> 
> I am probably a bit behind on this so sorry if it has since been confirmed but a month or so there was speculation whether the "Ultimate Compound" contains fillers, could you (or anyone else!) confirm for us whether it does?
> 
> Thanks


I was mindful of the possibility of the existence of fillers, a couple of enthusiasts have shunned Meguiar's consumer products primarily due to the existence of fillers. To that end, I used Meguiar's Glass Cleaner concentrate (diluted 10:1) to wipe down the surface after correction. I appreciate that this is not a sophisticated method of removing polishing oils, but I find it's cost effectived.

After the wipe down, the results were not compromised or no swirls appeared with the exception of the panel treated with Ultimate Quik Wax. Even the panel treated with M205 Ultra Finishing Polish retained its qualities.

Hope that helps.


----------



## starvekos

Gandi said:


> I like the look of those pads aswell, what ones are they?


I hope I am allowed to post the supplier here.

I bought all products from, including the applicator pads, from ProperAutocare

http://www.properautocare.com/pkmiappa1.html


----------



## Blazebro

Today I put this to the test. Did the usual washed with CG CW&G, clayed with Bilt Hamber, then polished using a MF applicator. I have to say I'm very impressed. I found it easy to use, smelt OK and liked the results.

Overall IMO this just edges Dodo LP, simply because I found it easier to work with and to me the finsish was more glossy. Here's a pic or two after the polish:




























I also used Opti Seal for the first time, and I really like this, here's a pic of the finished product:


----------



## Chris_4536

*Blazebro* What product did you use to prep the surface with?

and...










missed a section with the tyre dressing mate!

Looking god though, nice work and pics :thumb:


----------



## m0bov

Why was a quick detailer used in the polish test???


----------



## Suasexed

m0bov said:


> Why was a quick detailer used in the polish test???


To show the darkening effect some people have said it gives to the paint. It explains everything in the first post


----------



## Blazebro

Chris_4536 said:


> *Blazebro* What product did you use to prep the surface with?


I clayed it with BH Autoclay, then used Swirl X, which i allowed to dry (it dries very quickly) and then buffed of with a damp MF, thats all. Should I have used something else as well?


----------



## Suasexed

Blazebro said:


> I clayed it with BH Autoclay, then used Swirl X, which i allowed to dry (it dries very quickly) and then buffed of with a damp MF, thats all. Should I have used something else as well?


You don't want to let SwirlX dry on your car. Work the product in then wipe off straight away. There's absolutely no benefit in leaving the product to dry - it will only make wiping it off more of a chore.


----------



## Blazebro

Suasexed said:


> You don't want to let SwirlX dry on your car. Work the product in then wipe off straight away. There's absolutely no benefit in leaving the product to dry - it will only make wiping it off more of a chore.


It wasn't a chore though. I went over the whole car, then wiped off with a damp MF. It was no worse than buffing off a wax, or that's what i found.


----------



## Suasexed

Fair enough, just don't be lead to believe there's any benefit leaving it on


----------



## kmeleon

Do you recommend the use of Ultimate Compound + Swirl X with a Kestrel DAS 6 rather than Meg's 80 + 83 or Menzerna 85D + Final Finish 106?


----------

